# My messy collection



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi guys, newbie on this forum and a lil bit of my collection. Not the best arrangement and scattered all around, but here they are:





































Thanks for watching...


----------



## JonMark (May 16, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Very impressive collection, you have a lot of items there.


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

Wow.. big collection!

"Any spare change/products pal?"


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Damm that a huge collection of stuff


----------



## puki87 (Mar 4, 2010)

Messy or not, still a huge collection. Jealous


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

some fantastic products there dude


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice choice of last step products


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks...been thinking of getting ride of a few LSPs, but can't seem to let go


----------



## Gaz_jones (Apr 24, 2009)

If you're having trouble I'm sure I can take some off your hands


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Not too messy, Nice collection though.


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Now your just showing off!!
love the collection mate :thumb:


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

nice collection


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Newest addition to the family










I think this is as far as I go with LSPs, so complete pic lineup before letting go some of them


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

nice collection mate

what and where are the orange mf's from?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Very nice mate keep it up :thumb:


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

@moonstone... if i'm not mistaken those are chinese made MF, acquired from local Ace Hardware
@kempe... thx


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Still growing:
Sealants









Carnaubas


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Newest addition: (just the WGDGPS & Miggy Competizione actually, the rest were sold & traded away...)


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Two newest carnaubas


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Glasur :thumb: you have good experience with SV waxes . And now
who will win Zymol Glasur or SV Endurance in sheeting/beading battle !


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Lol... you're fast. Will do in the next couple of weeks....


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

What is you favorite sealant and wax for silver car ? 
btw I can't see Victoria


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Not yet, still waiting for that Victoria, shipment to local reseller is delayed.. and my supernatural hybrids along as well. 

Well the sealants triplets are equally good WGDGPS/BFWD/MPL, very hard to choose a clear winner between them.

As far as Nuba P21S Concours was my go-to nuba for silver, until i tried Migiliore Competizone yesterday. Give me a couple of days to evaluate the result and see whether the consistency holds.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm thinking to try Pinnacle Liquid Souveran on silver ..


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Ah yes, forgot bout that one, but i only tried it once and it was polycharged. Quite good actually, the finish resembles the Competizione with far less $$$, but i might be saying that because of the polycharger and also haven't got the chance to apply it for the second time to test for consistency in result. However application of PS Liquid is so easy, just half a step behind the triplets sealants so it's definitely worth to have.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

i'll give my arm and leg for that collection anyday long....

Nice collection, whats your favourite product in the range and least impressive product in the range....


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Haha then what'll you use to apply those waxes? u can try mouth-mode and make a breakthrough in detailing world though.... i got some of them through a very good deal and trade so it's probably just gonna cost a leg. 

Well i do enjoy my remaining collection. The reason they're there is because they're too hard to let go. So no favorite or otherwise i wouldn't be able to rotate each one of them. 

But least favorite is Bilt Hamber Auto Balm, the combination of dreadful smell and PITA buff was just  sorry BHAB lovers, but i hardly use it on a full panel to let it go.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice collection..


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

New arrival... Batch #23, supposedly the first batch of BF Midnight Sun....


----------

